# dog boarding prices



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

My son and I would love a dog but I need to be sensible about a few things first. The reality is that we visit the UK in the summer for 2 months. The dog can't make the journey as the airlines available to us don't allow animals. In short I am asking if any of you guys use kennels and whether you are happy with them and what they cost. We are in the Madrid area.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

If time is not an issue drive there and back and take the dog with you! Sure the dog would be much happier!!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have driven to UK through France and the tunnel, a few times, a lovely journey, staying at dog friendly hotels on the way, and being able to taste great wines.
The airline Monarch actually fly pets, so it is worth checking that out.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

We use boarding kennels. Nowhere is going to be like the environment you provide however both the ones we use look after the dog well. Cost is 8 euros a day and you provide food which is a good idea. 

For a longer stay I suspect you would be able to negotiate a reduction.

A decent kennels should insist that your dog is uptodate with jabs etc and will ask for your pet passport. It is a good idea to get the dog kennel coughed a week before you go away. Then again next year.

It takes time to get the jabs done and your pet Ok'd for International travel.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Mrhappy5 said:


> My son and I would love a dog but I need to be sensible about a few things first. The reality is that we visit the UK in the summer for 2 months. The dog can't make the journey as the airlines available to us don't allow animals. In short I am asking if any of you guys use kennels and whether you are happy with them and what they cost. We are in the Madrid area.


Well the sensible thing would be to forget the idea.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, I never thought of driving, definitely an option, I'll also look up Monarch. 

It seems that the sensible thing to do is ask questions and make a decision based on the information gained......rather than forgetting the Iidea.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Mrhappy5 said:


> Thanks guys, I never thought of driving, definitely an option, I'll also look up Monarch.
> 
> It seems that the sensible thing to do is ask questions and make a decision based on the information gained......rather than forgetting the Iidea.


We've driven back twice with our dog and from Cadiz - much further than Madrid - so it's very doable. We also only went for two weeks each time so for two months it would be well worth it. 

We always used Calais/Dover which is a long drive but the crossings are short - the dog stays in the car. They embark you before everyone else so you get to the restaurant first.

We have never done it but we would also consider Santander or Bilbao - more expensive and longer crossings but only a few hours driving.


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

the Santander crossing is lovely and accepts pets. It is pricey but if you compare to driving across France, paying for hotels, petrol etc there probably isn't much in it. two months is a long time to leave a dog in kennels in my opinion for both the dog and you
But you have to weigh up everything - the joys of having pets eh?!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Mrhappy5 said:


> My son and I would love a dog but I need to be sensible about a few things first. The reality is that we visit the UK in the summer for 2 months. The dog can't make the journey as the airlines available to us don't allow animals. In short I am asking if any of you guys use kennels and whether you are happy with them and what they cost. We are in the Madrid area.


Hi, 
I have already mentioned driving, about taking dog with you, but also you must consider seriously, once you take on a dog, it should really be loved as part of your family, if you left it in a boarding kennel for two months, then the poor dog, no matter how well looked after,would feel the ones he/ she loved had abandoned it, they don't understand why they have been left for so long.
We have taken our dog and cat to Hk and back, as well as to UK many times and wouldn't consider ever putting him in a boarding kennel for more than two weeks ( that has only been in emergency circumstances).


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

fergie said:


> Hi,
> I have already mentioned driving, about taking dog with you, but also you must consider seriously, once you take on a dog, it should really be loved as part of your family, if you left it in a boarding kennel for two months, then the poor dog, no matter how well looked after,would feel the ones he/ she loved had abandoned it, they don't understand why they have been left for so long.
> We have taken our dog and cat to Hk and back, as well as to UK many times and wouldn't consider ever putting him in a boarding kennel for more than two weeks ( that has only been in emergency circumstances).


You're 100% right, it's too long to put a dog in a kennel, I would pop him in a kennel if we went for a week but now I know Monarch take dogs I would use them I think. Anyway, I'm not gonna jump in without more consideration. I've always had dogs in the UK and miss the companionship dearly, the difference of course is that family tended to them when I was away.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Mrhappy5 said:


> You're 100% right, it's too long to put a dog in a kennel, I would pop him in a kennel if we went for a week but now I know Monarch take dogs I would use them I think. Anyway, I'm not gonna jump in without more consideration. I've always had dogs in the UK and miss the companionship dearly, the difference of course is that family tended to them when I was away.


Yes, I know exactly how you feel, missing the patter of little paws. Some years ago we had two dogs at the same time,a St. Bernard (he was a genuine Schnorbitz puppy) and a King Charles spaniel (rescued from a puppy farm) when we lived in the UK, the little dog died of heart failure at 11yrs old, and the St.Bernard died on the operating table, he was riddled with cancer and only six yrs old.
After loosing two dogs so close to each other, and being totally devastated by it, we said 'never again', and I managed two years without a dog, so hard.
I missed those little paws trotting round me, and the companionship of dogs, so my husband said OK, you can have a little dog, a Westie, they think they are big, and have a 'proper' bark, rather than yap! My little dog is wonderful, and very friendly with other dogs, and people, however, he is turned 10yrs old, almost blind, and has heart murmur and arthritis, the latter problems are probably due to being a pedigree, he gets treated like a king while we enjoy his company, and he thinks he is a person! Our little dog is un-insurable now due to health problems, and costs a fortune at the vets, but he is worth it.
One day I know we will have to say goodbye, but whilst he has a relatively good quality of life, and is happy we hope that day will be a long way off, he will remain the only dog at the moment, while he needs so much care.
We will adopt another dog in the future, from a dog rescue place, and will choose an older small cross bread, that hopefully won't out live us.
I would recommend re-homing one of the beautiful dogs in the many rescue kennels in Spain, it doesn't matter whether they are pedigree or cross breeds.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thats the trouble with us growing so attached I guess. I lost my Japanese Akita to cancer last valentines day, it was devestating. Still, we had some great times and I am sure it outweighs the heart-ache at the end. 

Ive been looking online at pet carriage, wow what a nightmare. The problem is that Im in Mdrid and need to fly into Manchester, problem is, only Ryainair fly that route and dont allow pets. That makes the whole thing a real hadache to get quotes for. Im desperate for the dog but I have to know roughly how much its gonna cost me to take it to The UK first.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

We are in the same situation, there are a few dog sitting websites so maybe you could think about this option where someone takes in your dog or house sits with it in your home. We also lived in Manchester and are now north of Madrid but have 2 rescue dogs and struggle to find a dog sitter, mainy because of the language barrier, kennels are not an option for my boys. We are investigating a sitter option so we can go home. My husband doesn't drive so driving home is too much for me alone and flying them home expensive and traumatic. Although we only want to go home for the weekend so not as long as you. Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

This seems a good website if you want to go down the route of a house and pet sitter. Some petsitters are willing to do it for free as it is a way for them to travel. Look through the sitters list, each listing gives information about the sitter and states whether they charge for sitting and if they have references and are police checked. It does cost to contact the sitter (a months payment is approx 35€) It would be worth finding a few petsitters you like then just buy a one month membership when you are ready to contact them. Alternatively you could purchase an annual membership if you think you will use them more often.

With a pet and house sitter the dog will remain at home in a familiar environment and keep to its regular routine plus your house will be kept secure and occupied.

Find House & Pet Sitters | TrustedHousesitters.com


----------

